# 6 week ride



## DaveHawk (Mar 27, 2016)

25th of June heading west from DC/Md
Main area riding , southern Co. NM. Az, SD, southern Iowa, Ky, maybe some other areas nothing set in stone yet. Probably pack a dozenmaple spalt blanks 4x4 and pen blanks. I'll post more when the route has some #s . 

Need to get turkey season behind me 1st.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 27, 2016)

Let me know when you figure out where you'll be in Ky. I'd be glad to have you stop by and shake hands, shoot the bull, visit the shop, etc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Mar 27, 2016)

Sure will Jr, I usually do a layover in Campbellsville Dunnville area around Green river. On my return back 1st week in Aug.
Dave


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 27, 2016)

Road trip, I take it? Chuck


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 28, 2016)

DaveHawk said:


> Sure will Jr, I usually do a layover in Campbellsville Dunnville area around Green river. On my return back 1st week in Aug.
> Dave


I'm about 2 hours north/north east from campbellsville, right outside Lexington off 64. If you're up this way, I hope you can plan to stop by.


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 28, 2016)

Well I doubt if you will be visiting Phoenix that time of year, but if you do, give me a shout....


----------



## DaveHawk (Mar 28, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Well I doubt if you will be visiting Phoenix that time of year, but if you do, give me a shout....


Phoenix is one of the stops.


----------



## DaveHawk (Mar 28, 2016)

yep road trip
http://i216.Rule #2/albums/cc291/DHHawk/20140731_095313.jpg

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Mar 28, 2016)

What is your route through New Mexico? We have the newest addition to the National Park Service, the Valles Caldera Nat'l Preserve. We also have Bandelier National Monument, beautiful indian ruins. Rio Grande Gorge near Taos is pretty spectacular.


----------



## DaveHawk (Mar 29, 2016)

I know I'll be getting Albuquerque, form there not sure.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Mar 30, 2016)

Nice bike Dave. Great way to visit the country. We just got back from a trip to Key West. I could not ride there from Texas with my club and had to cage. Like you I have had shoulder problems for a number of years and just had arthroscopic surgery 6 weeks ago and am still recovering. I did bring my scooter on the back of my truck. Once in Miami I unloaded the bike and road to Key West with my MC. I can only do short hops of 1 hour now but am building up my strength.

If you are in Houston, let me know and we can have a beer.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Mar 30, 2016)

Good looking Bike ... This weekend is the thunder in the hill country bike rally in Bandera Tx ... 9 miles from my house ... Have family and friends riding in to stay with us .., I don't usually do the rally but do spend 3 days riding the beautiful hill country roads ... Blue bonnets and wild flowers are in full bloom ... Temps around 70 to 75 ... Going to be some awesome rides ...


----------



## woodman6415 (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## DaveHawk (Mar 30, 2016)

woodman6415 said:


> View attachment 100554


Beautiful pic. 
Being for DC area I do Rolling Thunder every year, Gettysburg Bike and Ocean City Bike week. It's get a little crazy around here in the summer time with all the Bike weeks LOL I've put 47 K on this bike in 3.5 years.


----------

